# hey hat80



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

hey man when are we gonna get you down here to find the bluewater fish. I'm hankering to work the pit in a big boat again


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello kapoc,*

Don't I wish, let me explain. In March of 2003 I had a femoral bypass. As I'm still under a doctors care my insurance company will not cover the boat.  

The boat is in Burgess Va. now and went in the water in late Feb. Late in May I'm going to move her from Burgess to Deale Md. where we are in the process of buying a waterfront home. Inorder to just move her I have had to get the help of another Capt. friend or else, no coverage. You think you have a hankering, man this [email protected] is killing me! Oh well, such is life. This too will pass. .....Tightlines


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

darn man i'm sorry to hear that you need anything let me know I'm waiting for the coasties to gimme my 100ton lic as we speak but anyway good luck and get well soon and well get together afet this passes soon if not your more than welcome on my boat any day tto try for the drum run that just started

Mike


----------

